# Fruit Fly Generator



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Does anyone have any information on a "Fruit Fly Generator"? I assume this is something that might be used to feed while on vacation?


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

I thought this was a good thread on your topic.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/54177-best-automated-feeding-system.html


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

You take about 5 thousand flies and put them in a wheel attached to a dynamo and it'll power an LED.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

What I do is set up FF cultures in small deli cups with a fine plastic mesh for the top to start. It's actually plastic needle point mesh that I cut to fit the deli cups. It's fine enough that the FFs can't get out but lets the culture "breathe".

After about a week when I first start seeing larvae crawl up the sides I replace the fine mesh with a bigger mesh. This allows the larvae to crawl out for the frogs to feed off of initially. After another week the larvae that didn't crawl out hatch into FFs for the frogs to feed off of.









So basically you get a two week feeder


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Gary I may have to try this... Thanks!


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

that's what i do anytime i'm going to be away longer than a week (gary's method). 

if i'm going to be away for less than a week, i just feed heavily the week before, and dump in a metric sh*t-ton of flies just before i leave.


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Excellent ideas!


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

RMB said:


> You take about 5 thousand flies and put them in a wheel attached to a dynamo and it'll power an LED.


Yah, but training them to all walk in the same direction. That takes some work.  

It did only take 4956 flies and three weeks training to make to make it work though. Then they all went and died of old age. Was I bummed.


----------

